
Amazon Doesn’t Just Want to Dominate the Market – It Wants to Become the Market - stratelogical
https://www.thenation.com/article/amazon-doesnt-just-want-to-dominate-the-market-it-wants-to-become-the-market/
======
siruncledrew
Amazon could become to America what Samsung is to South Korea.

~~~
stratelogical
Do you say that in a good way, or a bad way :)

